# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Πρόταση γιά βάση πανελλαδικής διευθυνσιοδότησης

## MAuVE

Προτείνω σαν βάση γιά πανελλαδική γεωγραφική διευθυνσιοδότηση να χρησιμοποιήσουμε την τυποποίηση των ταχυδρομικών κωδίκων ώς εξής :
Τα δύο πρώτα ψηφία του ΤΑΧΥΚΩΔ γιά όλη την Ελλάδα εκτός Αττικής και τα 3 πρώτα γιά την Αττική. 

Ετσι έχουμε :
01-19 reserved γιά τον κορμό πανελαδικά
20 = Κόρινθος
...
(μεσολαβεί όλη ή Ελλάδα)
85 = Ρόδος
86-99 = reserved γιά εκεί που θα πέσουμε έξω, π.χ. Θεσαλονίκη (54, 55,56)
100-199 = Αθήνα
200-254 =reserved ή δίνουμε εδώ την Θεσαλονίκη, Πάτρα μεγάλους "πελάτες" (πανεπιστήμια, οργανισμούς, ISPs) κ.λπ 

Γιά την ιστορία. 
Όταν ο Morse θέλησε να αντιστοιχίσει τα σύμβολα του ομόνυμου κώδικα τηλεγραφίας με χαρακτήρες του λατινικού αλφαβήτου, πήγε σε ένα φίλο του τυπογράφο και μέτρησε τα κουτιά με τα τυπογραφικά στοιχεία που είχε γιά κάθε γράμμα. Οι τυπογράφοι τότε κάναν "στοιχειοθεσία" γράμμα-γράμμα από κουτία με μεμονωμένους χαρακτήρες. Το stock του τυπογράφου σε στοιχεία είχε διαμορφωθεί με τα χρόνια σε αναλογία με τις καθημερινές του ανάγκες σε στοιχειοθεσία και όπως αποδείχθηκε, πάρα πολλά χρόνια αργότερα, σε πολύ καλή προσέγγιση με την συχνότητα εμφάνισης των διαφόρων χαρακτήρων σε ένα Αγγλικό κείμενο.

Από το παραπάνω γεγονός εμπνεύσθηκα την προτασή μου.

Στον κατάλογο ταχ. κωδίκων Δρόμος-ΤΑΧΥΚΩΔ
Αθήνα + Πειραίας + Προάστια -> σελ 12 έως 96 = 84 σελίδες
Θεσσαλονίκη + Προάστια -> σελ 97 έως 114 = 17 σελίδες
Πάτρα -> σελ 126 έως 129 = 3 σελίδες

Νίκος

----------


## jObo

hmm... isos na min einai asximi idea.. (an dextoume kapoies allages bebaia).

tha mporouses se parakalo na aksigiseis se ti epipedo tha efarmostei auti i arithmodotisi? Se epipedo B class ton 10.0.0.0/8?

harisis(a.k.a. jObo of SWN)

----------


## ggeorgan

Νομίζω πιο κοντά στην φιλοσοφία του Morse θα ήταν να αντιστοιχίσουμε τον αριθμό των διευθύνσεων στον *όγκο* της αλληλογραφίας που κινείται σε κάθε ταχυδρομικό κώδικα. Και τούτο γιατί σε μερικούς ΤΑΧΥΚΩΔ έχουμε πληθυσμιακή πυκνότητα Hong Kong και σε άλλους νέκρα, ακόμα και μέσα στην Αθήνα.
Επίσης, θα πρέπει να προβλέψουμε και κενά στην αρίθμηση, να μην είναι, δηλαδή, η αριθμοδότηση απολύτως συνεχής αριθμητικά, για την περίπτωση που θα μείνουμε από αριθμούς σε μια συγκεκριμένη γεωγραφική ζώνη.

----------


## Achille

Απλά να πω ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι συνεχόμενο το address space. Αν τυχόν ξεμείνουν κάποιοι από IP, μπορεί να τους δοθεί και συμπληρωματικό address space από κάποιο backup.

Και κάτι άλλο. Προσέγγιση προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε. Ούτε το πληθυσμιακό μοντέλο είναι κατάλληλο (στη Θεσσαλονίκη το Internet έχει εξαιρετικά μεγάλη διείσδυση σε σχέση με άλλες πόλεις), ούτε το ταχυδρομικό (ελάχιστες φορές στη ζωή μου έχω στείλει γράμμα).
Το πιο πρόσφορο ίσως θα ήταν αν είχαμε στοιχεία για τη χρήση του Internet ανα περιοχή. Αν δεν μπορούν να βρεθούν όμως, ας διαλέξουμε ένα απλό μοντέλο με αρκετές ανοχές (backup) ώστε αν υπάρξουν προβλήματα στο μέλλον, να έχουμε χώρο να δώσουμε.
Αν δεν το κάνουμε όμως σύνομα, θα έχουμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε το χάος. Ήδη στήνονται κόμβοι και διαλέγουν IP στην τύχη, αφού δεν έχει αποφασιστεί κάτι!

Επίσης διαλέξτε αν θα κάνετε post στη mailing-list ή στο forum, δε γίνεται να απαντάμε δυο φορές γιατί δε θα βγάλουμε άκρη.

----------


## MAuVE

> tha mporouses se parakalo na aksigiseis se ti epipedo tha efarmostei auti i arithmodotisi? Se epipedo B class ton 10.0.0.0/8?


Δύο λύσεις
α) η στριμωγμένη : 192.168.ταχυκωδ.α/α
μπορούν να χωρέσουν 254 κωδικοί ανα γειτονιά (0 και 255 δεν εκχωρούνται)
β) η άνετη : 10.ταχυκωδ.ένας_α/α_ανα_8_ή_16_χρήστες.block των 16 ή 32 διευθύνσεων.

Συμφωνώ με τον Αχιλλέα ότι καλύτερα να μη μπλέξουμε με το 192.168
γιατί και εγώ τα computer του γραφείου τα έχω σε αυτές τις διευθύνσεις.

Επειδή όλοι έχουν ένα δύο desktop και ένα δύο laptop με την άνετη λύση μπορούν να έχουν και ένα υποδίκτυο με 16 ή 32 διευθύνσεις.
Παράδειγμα :
Παίρνω έγώ τις 10.114.001.001-015 και ο γειτονάς μου τις
10.114.001.016-031

Στο attachment σκαναρισμένες οι σελίδες του τηλ. καταλόγου με τα ΤΑΧΥΚΩΔ.

Επίσης μία ερώτηση γιά τους πλέον γνωρίζοντες (έμπαινε Αχιλλέα που γνωριστήκαμε και προσωπικά)
Γιά NAT, linux masquarading, κ.λ.π πρέπει να κρατήσουμε προστατευμένες διευθύνσεις και αν ναι, που θα τις ορίσουμε ?

Νικος

Νίκος

----------


## MAuVE

Το attachment δεν λέει να ανέβει. Το έστειλα με e-mail στον Αχιλλέα

Νικος

----------


## jObo

Gia NAT ktl ftanei pisteuo i 192.168.
Apo ekei kai pera tha prepei na ginei enas katamerismos sto 10.0.0.0/8. Iparxoun iper arketes dieuthinseis gia na kinithoume.
To distixos einai oti diskola tetoies apofaseis tha parthoun meso apo to inet.
Protino loipon sinantisi (esto kai meso videoconference) gia tin epilisi tou thematos.

harisis.

----------


## Achille

Το 192.168.x.y φτάνει για το LAN του καθενός.
Mauve δες τι προτείνουν στη Θεσσαλονίκη, να μοιραστεί το Class-C κάθε Access point σε διευθύνσεις dynamic,static και σε μικρά subnets.Ετσι ο καθένας παίρνει ότι χρειάζεται.

----------


## akef

Δεν μπορώ να καταλαβω γιατί κάθεστε και σκάτε με την πανελλαδική διευθιονδότηση. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να συνδεθεί το ΑWMN με το SWN??? Αν ναί πολύ απλά με 2 IP στα άκρα της ζεύξης (οποιαδήποτε κι αν είναι αυτά) δεν θα υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα, γιατί μην μου πείτε οτι θα υπάρχει multipoint-to-multipoint με Θεσσαλονίκη ή Πάτρα?!?!?!?!?!? Αφού έχουμε το υπέρτατο εργαλείο που λέγεται masqurade, παίρνουμε στην Αθήνα όποιο ip range μας της βαρέσει και οταν ερθει η ευλογημένη εκείνη ώρα για την διασύνδεση των πόλεων βαράμε ένα ΝΑΤ/masqurade linux-ακι και δίνουμε στο interface οποιά ip είναι ελεύθερη, ακομά και not-reserved!!!!

----------


## stoidis

Καλό θα ήταν, στα πλαίσια του εφικτού, οι λύσεις που παρουσιάζονται να είναι πανελλαδικά αποδεκτές, έτσι ώστε, αν ποτέ τεθεί θέμα διασύνδεσης μεταξύ των ασύρματων δικτύων των πόλεων, τουλάχιστον να μην έχουμε πρόβλημα με τα IPs.

BTW, η διασύνδεση των ασύρματων δικτύων μεταξύ τους δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι θα γίνει ασύρματα  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Τα σχόλια μου γιά την πρόταση των Θεσσαλονικέων



> Κάθε κόμβος κορμού παίρνει ένα c class το οποίο διανέμει στο AP interface και στο Ethernet Interface (AP if IP .1 Wireless Subnet .1 - .62 Τα υπόλοιπα Subnet στους χρήστες (μαζί με το wired του χρήστη που έχει τον κόμβο))


α) Δεν μου αρέσει ο εξάρχης άκαμπτος διαχωρισμός σε AP και clients.
Η απασχόληση είναι ερασιτεχνική. Ξεκινά κάποιος δυνατά σαν AP και μετά βαριέται και τα παρατάει ή το γυρίζει σε client. Εξ ίσου πιθανό και το αντίθετο. Ξεκινά κάποιος δειλά-δειλά και με τον καιρό εξελίσσεται στο κέντρο βάρους. Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις δεν θα πρέπει να απαιτείται αλλαγή διεύθυνσης γιατί ώς γνωστό όταν κυκλοφορούνε δύο νομίσματα το κακό νόμισμα "τρώει" το καλό. Αυτή η αρχή της οικονομίας στην περίπτωσή μας μεταφράζεται στο ότι όλοι θα ζητάνε διεύθυνση AP γιά να είναι "μέσα". (futureproof αγγλιστί)




> Κάθε χρήστης παίρνει 6 IP (όποιος θέλει περισσότερες κάνει αίτηση στο nac-network administration center)


β) Πιστεύω ότι τα υποδίκτυα θα πρέπει να είναι σε δυνάμεις του δύο γιά να κάνουμε εύκολη την ζωή των προγραμματιστών (nibles τα λένε όταν κάνουμε XOR;, τα έχω ξεχάσει). Το 6 δεν είναι. Ας διαλέξουν μεταξύ 4 και 8. Εγώ πάντος πρότεινα 16 ή 32 αλλά και το 8 δεν είναι άσχημο.




> Μέγιστος αριθμός χρηστών ανά AP 40


γ) Δεν έχουμε στατιστικά στοιχεία αλλά ο αριθμός 40 clients/AP μου φαίνεται μεγάλος. Με τη διαίσθηση και μόνο και επειδή πρόκειται γιά ερασιτεχνική απασχόληση μεμονωμένων ατόμων, θα θεωρούσα πιό λογικό ένα μονοψήφιο αριθμό. Αν βλέπετε να συμμετέχουν οργανωμένες ομάδες
όπως σχολεία κ.λπ (γιά εταιρείες δεν ξέρω αν το επιτρέπει το καταστατικό, θα μας διαφωτίσει ο Δαμιανός) σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις είναι καλύτερο να έχουμε ειδικές διευθύνσεις γι' αυτούς που αποκαλώ "μεγάλους πελάτες".




> Με DHCP από .1 έως .30
> και static .31 έως .62
> Subnets από .65 έως .254


δ) Προτιμώ τις Static από τις Dynamic. Αλλωστε δεν είμασατε, ούτε προβλέπω να γινόμαστε, τόσοι πολλοί που να μη χωράμε. Προσθέτοντας την επιπλέον ευθύνη με την παρεπόμενη *"λάντζα"* της, δηλαδή τη λειτουργία DHCP servers/AP αποθαρύνουμε πιθανούς εθελοντές. Μη ξεχνάτε ότι δεν είναι όλοι παθιασμένοι με τους Υ/Η, έτσι όσο απλουστεύουμε τη λειτουργία τοσο σε μεγαλυτερη ομάδα υποψηφίων χρηστών απευθυνόμαστε.

Νίκος

----------


## jObo

Dio grigores apopseis kai tha kano ektetameno post argotera pou tha exo xrono.
mauve: oi 6 ips simenoun 6ips pros xrisi,+1netID+1Broadcast=8ips gia to subnet.

Oson afora to kata poso einai dinaton na ginei Nat/masquarade gia na sindethoun WNs metaksi tous i apopsi mou einai oti einai poli poli diskolo..
Theto enan problimatismo pros eksetasi kai tha eksigiso argotera:
Ena *nix box exei 65000 ports... pragma pou periozei poliiiiii to NAT translating pou mporei na kanei... Efoson iparxei i dinatotita na exoume sindesi me true routing giati na min to kanoume?

telionei o xronos mou. tha epaneltho.
harisis.

----------


## indyone

> δ) Προτιμώ τις Static από τις Dynamic. Αλλωστε δεν είμασατε, ούτε προβλέπω να γινόμαστε, τόσοι πολλοί που να μη χωράμε. Προσθέτοντας την επιπλέον ευθύνη με την παρεπόμενη "λάντζα" της, δηλαδή τη λειτουργία DHCP servers/AP αποθαρύνουμε πιθανούς εθελοντές. Μη ξεχνάτε ότι δεν είναι όλοι παθιασμένοι με τους Υ/Η, έτσι όσο απλουστεύουμε τη λειτουργία τοσο σε μεγαλυτερη ομάδα υποψηφίων χρηστών απευθυνόμαστε.


Μάλλον κάνεις λάθος, o DHCP server είναι απαραίτητος. Ο σκοπός του awmn είναι να δημιουργήσει ένα ελεύθερο γιά όλους δίκτυο, έτσι δεν είναι???? Έτσι κάποιος ο οποίος μπορεί να θεωρήθεί "επισκέπτης" θα του είναι ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΒΟΛΙΚΟ να συνδεθεί στο δίκτυο χωρίς να κάνει κάποιες ιδιαίτερες ρυθμίσεις στο μηχάνημα του.

----------


## MAuVE

> mauve: oi 6 ips simenoun 6ips pros xrisi,+1netID+1Broadcast=8ips gia to subnet.


Ωραία και άσχημα μαζύ
Ωραία γιατί το 8 είναι ένα λογικό νούμερο.
Ασχημα γιατί 8 ips x 40 χρήστες = 320 ips > 254 και δεν το καταλαβαίνω.
Οταν βρείς χρόνο διευκρίνισέ το.

Νικος

----------


## jObo

Ta skorpia sxolia pou diabazeis (40 users/AP, 6 ips ktl) einai proxira sxolia. Etoimazete ena rfc sxetika me to pos tha ginete i katanomi tou enos C class pou paraxoroume sto kathe ena AP. 
Mexri stigmis iparxei ena rfc gia ton diaxorismo tis zonis ip. Ekei pano thelo ta sxolia sas: http://www.salonicawireless.net/foru...=ST&f=32&t=183

harisis.

----------


## ggeorgan

Η rfc της Θεσσαλονίκης είναι λεπτομερής, αλλά για να την αξιολογήσει κανείς πρέπει να ξέρει :
1. Την τοπογραφία της Θεσσαλονίκης. Πρόκειται για πόλη εκτεινομένη κατά μήκος της ακτογραμμής με ραχοκοκκαλιά λόφων σε σχετικώς μικρό βάθος από την θάλασσα. Θεωρητικώς, λοιπόν η απόδοση αριθμών θα μπορεί να ακολουθεί την γεωγραφική συνέχεια της παραλίας.
2. Την διαδικτυογραφία της Θεσσαλονίκης. Δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχουν στοιχεία για την χρήση του διαδικτύου σε κάθε περιοχή της Θεσσαλονίκης. Πιθανώτατα, αν εύρισκε κανείς στοιχεία από τον ΟΤΕ για την χρήση ΕΠΑΚ στα διάφορα κέντρα του κάτι θα γινόταν.

----------


## MAuVE

> Mexri stigmis iparxei ena rfc gia ton diaxorismo tis zonis ip. Ekei pano thelo ta sxolia sas:


Δεν αισθάνομαι ότι ξέρω την Θεσσαλονίκη τόσο καλά ώστε να μπορώ να σχολιάσω την γεωγραφική κατανομή σας. Γιά το λόγο αυτό έκανα την πρόταση περι ΤΑΧΥΚΩΔ. Στην περίπτωση της πόλης σας που έχει μόνο 3 προθέματα (54 55 56) είναι σαφές ότι είναι λίγα. Εσείς εκτιμήσατε ότι χρειάζεσθε 11 (32-11), πλήθος που θεωρώ λογικό. Μπορείτε να τα πάρετε από το 54x4=216 έως 227. Το πλεονέκτημα αυτής της περιοχής έναντι αυτής που διαλέξατε είναι ότι μπορεί να συσχετισθεί μονοσήμαντα με τους ΤΑΧΥΚΩΔ. Η αντιστοιχία είναι περίπου* RND(ΤΑΧΥΚΩΔx0.004)
RND = στρογγυλοποίηση 4/5
Παράδειγμα:
Θεσσαλονίκη Αγ. Τριάδα Τ.Κ. 540 xx -> 216
Θεσσαλονίκη Τούμπα Τ.Κ. 544 xx -> 217
.......
Συκιά (που έχω κάνει και μελέτη και δεν ξέρω που βρίσκεται) Τ.Κ. 566 xx -> 226
Νεάπολη Τ.Κ. 567 xx = 227

ο (*) και το "περίπου" μπήκαν διότι ένα πολύ μεγάλο μέρος του κέντρου της Θεσσαλονίκης είναι στο 546 xx -> 218 και ίσως χρειαστεί εκεί μία σχετική διόρθωση εις βάρος των διπλανών (217 & 219) γιά βελτίωση της ισοκατανομής. 

Νίκος

----------


## jObo

loipon...
Prospathontas na xorisoume tis ips edo stin salonika, apofasisame oti h katanomi basi plithismiakon kritirion einai lathos, (i katanomi basi ton TK einai akribos auto to pragma). Kai auto einai lathos giati i praksi mas deixnei oti mexri stigmis i katanomi ton dilomenon kombon tou diktiou, den simbadizei se kamia periptosi me tin katanomi tou plithismou.
Sigekrimena stis ditikes perioxes tis thessalonikis einai sigentromeno to 60-65% tou plithismou. Stin katanomi ton kombon mas omos(basei nodedb) molis to ena okdoo(1/8) ton kombon briskete stin ditiki thessaloniki. Opote tetoiou eidous kritiria den mporoun na apodosoun tin prosdokoumeni pragmatikotita.

Apo tin alli pali to kritirio tis xrisis internet einai kai auto lathos. Kai auto basei paradeigmatos:
Kai pali stin ditiki thessaloniki i xrisi internet (basei stoixeion ote ktl) einai entonoteri apo oti stin anatoliki. Auto omos simbenei logo ton eterion,grafeion ktl pou sisoreuonte pros ta ekeini tin perioxi. Stin praksi omos isxiei oti proanefera sxetika me tin sigentrosi stin ditiki perioxi.

Etsi telika pisteuo oti mono diesthitika mporoume na krinoume kai na ektimisoume(elpizontas na pesoume mesa) poies perioxes anamenete na xriastoun tis perisoteres dietuhinseis ston sintomotero xrono.

Auto me fernei kai sto simperasma. 
Auto pou prepei na kanoume emeis, arithmodotontas ta WNs olis tis ellados, den einai na prospathisoume na apodosoume dieuthinseis ston teliko xristi. O skopos einai na moirastei i zoni 10.0.0.0/8 se kommatia pou tha apodothoun sta WNs. H diaxirisi ton IPs auton esoterika apo ta WNs ton ekastote poleon den mas endiaferei.

Dld pisteuo pos auto sto opoio prepei na kataliksoume, xontrika, tha prepei na einai kati tis morfis:
10.0.0.0 mexri kai 10.50.255.255: AWMN
10.50.0.0 mexri kai 10.70.255.255:SWN
....
10.200.0.0 mexri kai 10.255.255.255: Reserved for future use.
(ta noumera einai tixaia)

auta ta oliga.
harisis

----------


## MAuVE

> Kai auto einai lathos giati i praksi mas deixnei oti mexri stigmis i katanomi ton dilomenon kombon tou diktiou, den simbadizei se kamia periptosi me tin katanomi tou plithismou.


Το στατιστικό σου δείγμα (84 εγγραφές) είναι πολύ μικρό σε σύγκριση με τον πληθυσμό της πόλης σου. Επιπλέον δεν είναι τυχαίο, υπάρχει συσχέτιση (π.χ στις μικρότερες ηλικίες οι φίλοι και οι γνωστοί μας είναι και γείτονές μας διότι πήγαμε στο ίδιο σχολείο ή συχνάζουμε στα ίδια τοπικά στέκια).
Οι διευθύνσεις που σκοπεύετε να μοιράσετε είναι της τάξης των 700.000
Τα μηχανάκια της AGB που μετρούν την τηλεθέαση είναι 1 στα 1000-2000 άτομα ή 1 στα 350-700 νοικοκυριά με τριμελή μέση οικογένεια.

Συμπερασματικά, θα έλεγα ότι η nodedb θα μπορέσει να χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν βάση σχεδίου γεωγραφικής κατανομής όταν ο αριθμός των εγγεγραμένων σ' αυτή γίνει τετραψήφιος.

Νίκος

----------


## alexanio

> Συμπερασματικά, θα έλεγα ότι η nodedb θα μπορέσει να χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν βάση σχεδίου γεωγραφικής κατανομής όταν ο αριθμός των εγγεγραμένων σ' αυτή γίνει τετραψήφιος.


Καλά αν είναι να περιμένουμε πότε θα φτάσουμε τις 1000 εγγραφές στην nodedb για να κάνουμε σχεδιασμό ζήτω που καήκαμε  ::  
Και στο κάτω-κάτω ο Χαρίσης έφερε ένα παράδειγμα για να δείξει ότι ίσος δεν είναι σωστό ο σχεδιασμός να γίνει πληθυσμιακά, δεν είπε ότι θα πάρουμε τις εγγραφές της nodedb για να κάνουμε τον σχεδιασμό.

----------


## ggeorgan

Η παρατήρηση για την διαφορά στην χρήση διαδικτύου μεταξύ εταιρειών και ιδιωτών είναι, δυστυχώς, σωστή. Ίσως πρέπει να αναζητήσουμε τις κλήσεις EPAK σε μη εργάσιμες ώρες. Άλλη λύση είναι να συνδυάσουμε τα κριτήρια «κίνηση διαδικτύου» και «πυκνότητα κόμβων» και να βγάλουμε ένα σύνθετο μέτρο για την κατανομή των διευθύνσεων. Επίσης, σημαντικό είναι να αφήνουμε «διάκενα» στην αρίθμηση μια και τυχόν ασύμμετρη ανάπτυξη τοπικώς θα κινδυνεύει να μείνει από χώρο.

----------


## fidakis

Yparxei idiaiteros logos pou prepei na xorisoume to 10.0.0.0/8 oste na antistoixei ka0e tmhma se kapoia sygkekrimenh geografikh perioxh? (px mexri to 10.50 a0hna 50-70 0esnikh klp).

Afou mallon 0a ypar3ei dynamiko routing... As kanoume mia arxh katagrafhs san ton IANA/RIPE h opoia na ekxorei /16 `h /20 `h /24 subnets apo to 10.0.0.0/8 se opoia polh to zhthsei. Meta o topikos sylogos analambanei to peretairo subneting ana AP. Otan pleon ekxorh0oun oles oi dieu0ynseis tous (oi syllogoi), zhtoun neo subnet apo thn kentrikh arxh.

-K.

----------


## ggeorgan

Εαν στην ψηφιακή εποχή (παράδειγμα στην κινητή τηλεφωνία) οι γεωγραφικοί κωδικοί δεν έχουν την σημασία που είχαν παλιά (παράδειγμα στην σταθερή τηλεφωνία) για routing, τότε ο fidakis έχει δίκιο. Παίρνεις διεύθυνση IP όπως παίρνεις αριθμό κινητού χωρίς γεωγραφική αναφορά. Είναι, όμως, όντως τόσο απλό ;

----------


## MAuVE

> Εαν στην ψηφιακή εποχή (παράδειγμα στην κινητή τηλεφωνία) οι γεωγραφικοί κωδικοί δεν έχουν την σημασία που είχαν παλιά (παράδειγμα στην σταθερή τηλεφωνία) για routing, τότε ο fidakis έχει δίκιο. Παίρνεις διεύθυνση IP όπως παίρνεις αριθμό κινητού χωρίς γεωγραφική αναφορά. Είναι, όμως, όντως τόσο απλό ;


Παράβλεψη πρώτη : 
Κάθε παροχέας κινητής τηλεφωνίας έχει τα δικά του προθέματα. Από εκεί και πέρα κανονίζει μόνος του τους συνδρομητές του.
Το αντίστοιχο ερώτημα στην περίπτωσή μας είναι : Σε πιό επίπεδο θα γίνεται η διαχείρηση ;
Πανελλαδικά
Ανά πόλη
Ανά γειτονιά
Ανά AP
Ο καθένας γιά πάρτυ του

Παράβλεψη δεύτερη : 
Η σύγκριση με τους παροχείς κινητής τηλεφωνίας που κάνουν διαχείριση σε πανελλαδικό επίπεδο, προυποθέτει ένα γαιδουροκομπούτερ γιά την κεντρική διαχείρηση και διαρκή σύνδεση όλων των κόμβων για online ενημέρωση.

Το δίκτυο που λέμε να φτιάξουμε, στην αρχή τουλάχιστον, θα είναι "στο πακέτο τα τσιγάρα" (πόσοι άραγε έχουν ξανακούσει την έκφραση αυτή). Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις μία δομημένη κατάσταση διευκολύνει πολύ.

----------


## ggeorgan

Κάτι μούλεγε και μένα πως δεν θα ήταν τόσο απλό. Και γαιδουροκομπιούτερ βρίσκουμε φθηνά, αλλά με την διαχείρισή του δεν μας βλέπω καθόλου καλά.
Οπότε, πίσω στην γεωγραφική και (ελπίζω) βάσει χρήσεως κατανομή. Κανένας με στοιχεία κινήσεως ΕΠΑΚ τα απογεύματα και τις νύχτες ανά κέντρο ;

----------


## fidakis

> Το αντίστοιχο ερώτημα στην περίπτωσή μας είναι : Σε πιό επίπεδο θα γίνεται η διαχείρηση ;
> Πανελλαδικά
> Ανά πόλη
> Ανά γειτονιά
> Ανά AP
> Ο καθένας γιά πάρτυ του


H kentrikh arxh diaxeirizetai tous syllogous/poleis, oi syllogoi ta AP kai ta AP tous clients tous kai ta clients gia party tous an 0eloun.




> σε πανελλαδικό επίπεδο, προυποθέτει ένα γαιδουροκομπούτερ γιά την κεντρική διαχείρηση και διαρκή σύνδεση όλων των κόμβων για online ενημέρωση.


Kanena gaidourokomputer, sthn dikh mas toulaxiston periptosh... Mia database gia arxh kai an/otan kapote bre0oun dyo poleis enomenes ta dynamika protokolla 0a kanoun thn douleia tous kai 0a enhmero0oun automata. Se kamia periptosh den blepo na apaith0ei H/Y > PIII-450.. gia tora de kai to P120 0a kanei 0aumata.

Giati, an h kentrikh arxh ekxorei /20 stis poleis, posa tetoia xorane sto 10.0.0.0/8? (moumple moumple...) 2^(8+4) = 4096 routes maximum stous border routers ton poleon otan ftasoume na ta ekxorhsoume ola. Kai an o topikos syllogos dinei /28 ? 2^8 = 256 routes gia ka0e /20 pou 0a exei h polh. Apo kei kai pera, se perissotero "esoterikous" routers ths idias polhs ta dynamika entries pou 0a diathrountai meionontai...




> Το δίκτυο που λέμε να φτιάξουμε, στην αρχή τουλάχιστον, θα είναι "στο πακέτο τα τσιγάρα" (πόσοι άραγε έχουν ξανακούσει την έκφραση αυτή). Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις μία δομημένη κατάσταση διευκολύνει πολύ.


Synepos poia h diafora na analo0eis se olh thn koubenta gia thn plh0ysmiakh katanomh ths Elladas kai na mhn peis apla: to 10.2.0.0/20 einai h A0hna, to 10.2.16.0/20 einai h 0essalonikh klp klp klp?

Oso 0a eimaste "sto paketo" pou les kai sy 0a mas e3yphretei san geografikos xorismos. Otan xreiastoume perissotera subnets, pou shmainei pos 0a eimaste perissoteroi kai ara exoume kai mia kalyterh idea tou pos eimaste katanemeimenoi, apofasizoume ek neou.

-K.

----------


## Georgekak

> Καλό θα ήταν, στα πλαίσια του εφικτού, οι λύσεις που παρουσιάζονται να είναι πανελλαδικά αποδεκτές, έτσι ώστε, αν ποτέ τεθεί θέμα διασύνδεσης μεταξύ των ασύρματων δικτύων των πόλεων, τουλάχιστον να μην έχουμε πρόβλημα με τα IPs.
> 
> BTW, η διασύνδεση των ασύρματων δικτύων μεταξύ τους δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι θα γίνει ασύρματα



Θα μπορούσαμε να τραβήξουμε και οπτικές ίνες για να μην υπάρχει και πρόβλημα όπως παλιότερα με τα τηλέφωνα που δεν έβγαζαν γραμμή!

----------


## Georgekak

Προτείνω αριθμοδότηση(γι' αυτό πάμε πλέον) ανά γεωργαφική περιφέρεια.
Πχ. Αν.Μακεδονία-Θράκη, Κεντρ.-δυτ.Μακεδονία, Θεσσαλία-Ήπειρος, Στερεά Ελλάδα, Πελλοπόνησος, Νησιά Ιονίου, Νησιά Αιγαίου, Αθήνα, Θεσσαλονίκη!

----------


## MAuVE

Δείτε πως έχουν οργανωθεί οι ομόλογοι μας στην Μαδρίτη http://nodos.madridwireless.net/

Νίκος (AW1AA)

----------


## chatasos

> Κανένας με στοιχεία κινήσεως ΕΠΑΚ τα απογεύματα και τις νύχτες ανά κέντρο ;


Τι ακριβώς ψάχνεις?

----------


## chatasos

> Ena *nix box exei 65000 ports... pragma pou periozei poliiiiii to NAT translating pou mporei na kanei...


Γνωρίζω τοπολογία στην οποία 200 PCs βγαίνουν έξω με NAT (PAT για την ακρίβεια) μέσω μιας μόνο IP και δεν έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα.
Αυτό βέβαια δεν σημαίνει πως το NAT είναι και η καλύτερη λύση....

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από stoidis
> 
> Καλό θα ήταν, στα πλαίσια του εφικτού, οι λύσεις που παρουσιάζονται να είναι πανελλαδικά αποδεκτές, έτσι ώστε, αν ποτέ τεθεί θέμα διασύνδεσης μεταξύ των ασύρματων δικτύων των πόλεων, τουλάχιστον να μην έχουμε πρόβλημα με τα IPs.
> 
> BTW, η διασύνδεση των ασύρματων δικτύων μεταξύ τους δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι θα γίνει ασύρματα 
> 
> 
> 
> Θα μπορούσαμε να τραβήξουμε και οπτικές ίνες για να μην υπάρχει και πρόβλημα όπως παλιότερα με τα τηλέφωνα που δεν έβγαζαν γραμμή!


Το σχόλιο του Στοϊδη ήταν σοβαρό, δεν έκανε πλάκα.

Υπάρχει μια ιδέα για ενσύρματο backbone, όταν ωριμάσει αρκετά θα την ρίξουμε και αυτή στο τραπέζι, για την ώρα έχουν άλλα προτεραιότητα.

----------


## Georgekak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Georgekak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από stoidis
> 
> ...




Βασικά ούτε εγώ κάνω πλάκα! Θα ήταν καλύτερα να γίνει το backbone με οπτικές ίνες για να υπάρχει πολύ εύρος ζώνης και να μην έχουμε "μποτιλιάρισμα".

ΥΓ. Σκεφτήκατε το κόστος μιας τέτοιας υλοποίησης? Σίγουρα 2000χλμ. οπτικών ινών(ή και χαλκού)δεν κοστίζουν πενταροδεκάρες, χώρια η τοποθέτηση, η συντήρηση κλπ κλπ

----------


## ggeorgan

Ίνες υπάρχουν ποντισμένες και τερματισμένες με δυναμικότητα (θεωρητική) 300 φορές μεγαλύτερη από την κατανάλωση. Το κόστος είναι να «φωτισθούν» οι ίνες. Οι συσκευές που κάνουν αυτήν την δουλειά κοστίζουν πολλαπλάσια από την τοποθέτηση των ινών. Όποιος, όμως, τις βάλει, θέλει και να τις χρησιμοποιήσει, οπότε, τότε, οι ευρυζωνικοί χρήστες αρχίζουν να τον ενδιαφέρουν. Ιδίως όταν μπορούν να του φέρουν κίνηση παρακάμπτοντας τον τοπικό βρόχο.

----------


## ggeorgan

chatasos,
Θα ήθελα να δω τα στοιχεία για την κίνηση (αριθμός κλήσεων και συνολική διάρκεια κλήσεων) προς τους αριθμούς ΕΠΑΚ ανά κέντρο του ΟΤΕ στις χρονικές ζώνες :
1. εκτός των ωρών εργασίας τις εργάσιμες ώρες
2. τις μή εργάσιμες μέρες
Ίσως έτσι να βλέπαμε σε ποιές περιοχές υπάρχουν ενδεχόμενοι (ιδιώτες και μη εταιρικοί) χρήστες ασυρμάτου δικτύου για να προβλέψουμε αντίστοιχο αριθμό IP διευθύνσεων για τους ασυρμάτους κόμβους των περιοχών αυτών.
Λες να υπάρχουν τέτοια στοιχεία ;

----------


## chatasos

> chatasos,
> Θα ήθελα να δω τα στοιχεία για την κίνηση (αριθμός κλήσεων και συνολική διάρκεια κλήσεων) προς τους αριθμούς ΕΠΑΚ ανά κέντρο του ΟΤΕ στις χρονικές ζώνες :
> 1. εκτός των ωρών εργασίας τις εργάσιμες ώρες
> 2. τις μή εργάσιμες μέρες
> Ίσως έτσι να βλέπαμε σε ποιές περιοχές υπάρχουν ενδεχόμενοι (ιδιώτες και μη εταιρικοί) χρήστες ασυρμάτου δικτύου για να προβλέψουμε αντίστοιχο αριθμό IP διευθύνσεων για τους ασυρμάτους κόμβους των περιοχών αυτών.
> Λες να υπάρχουν τέτοια στοιχεία ;


Ανέμενε νεώτερα...όχι ακριβώς αυτό που θες αλλά κάτι παραπλήσιο.

----------


## Cartman

skeftomaste, mias kai oi taxydromikoi mas kodikes einai apo 71, na paroume oloklhro to 10.71.*.* symfoneite?

----------


## dti

Aυτό το class b ανήκει στο range του awmn και μάλιστα έχει ήδη κατανεμηθεί ως εξής:
ΔΗΜΟΣ ΛΑΥΡΕΩΤΙΚΗΣ 10.71.43.0 έως 10.71.93.255

ΔΗΜΟΣ ΜΑΡΑΘΩΝΟΣ	10.71.94.0 έως 10.71.136.255

ΔΗΜΟΣ ΜΑΡΚΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ ΜΕΣΟΓΑΙΑΣ 10.71.137.0 έως 10.71.211.255

ΔΗΜΟΣ ΝΕΑΣ ΜΑΚΡΗΣ 10.71.212.0 έως 10.72.26.255

Θα πρότεινα να διαβάσετε αυτό *εδώ* και να επικοινωνήσετε με τον harisk.

----------

